
Show HN: How can I make this diagram better? – thanks a trillion :)) - travolque
https://github.com/vangav/vos_backend#in-a-nutshell
======
smt88
Instead of everything being a white rectangle, make the shapes meaningful
representations of what's written inside them. Perhaps include logos or little
icons.

Varying colors in a meaningful way can also be helpful.

~~~
travolque
Many thanks for your feedback, I'll do that.

What do you generally think about the project (vangav backend), do you find it
useful for you or any of your friends?

~~~
smt88
I am a _huge_ fan of declarative everything, starting with infrastructure.
Extending it to database schema and business logic would be absolutely
amazing.

I haven't used Java in years, so it's hard to comment on specifics. Do I
understand the goal correctly?

~~~
travolque
Yeah, pretty on point (Y)

Would be super awesome if you shared it with your friends who may find it
useful :))

